# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νεο μελος !

## Andrewp

Γεια σε ολους σας ειμαι νεος μαθητης !!
Ειμαι ο Αντρεας 15 χρονων και προς το παρον δεν εχω κατοικιδιο . Ο κολλητος μου ο Μιχαλης (WhiteFace) με κολλησε με τους παπαγαλους λογο του τρελου Νιτζελ που εχει , μου ειπε λοιπον αν θελω να μαθω απο καλους ανθρωπους χρησιμες πληροφοριες για την αποκτηση ενος αρχικου παπαγαλου , ειπε οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που ειναι εμπιστευσιμα!  Λοιπον αρχικα θα αρχιζω να διαβαζω πληροφοριες αν και δεν εχω καταληξει ακομα σε τι ειδος παπαγαλου να αγορασω οποτε θελω τα φωτα σας !! Ο  Μιχαλης μου προτεινε για αρχη κοκατιλ επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος και ειναι καλα για ξεκινημα , αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι θελω οποτε δωστε μου τα φωτα σας !! 
Ευχαριστω ολους σας !! Καλο βραδυ .

----------


## WhiteFace

Χαχαχαχαχχα μου θες και παπαγαλο , αυριο αρχαια διαγωνισμα εεε .Εγω δεν σου λεω τιποτα για να σε βοηθησω θα αφησω τα παιδια εδω να σε βοηθησουν χαχαχα χαιρετισματα στην Παυλίνα <3

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Ανδρέα και καλή συνέχεια . Να ευχαριστείς τον φίλο σου που σε έκανε φίλο των φτερωτών μας συντρόφων ... άνοιξες μια μεγάλη πόρτα που θα σε οδηγήσει σε ένα πανέμορφο κόσμο και όχι απλά σε ένα χόμπι .  Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα καναρίνια αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να μην πω πως με εξιτάρουν κάποια όμορφα ζεμπράκια , Λοβάκια , κοκατιλ , κλπ. Μην το πολυσκέφτεσαι δες αυτό που σου έκανε κλικ , εάν ταιριάζει στον ¨κόσμο¨ σου  και προχώρα , καλή συνέχεια  ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα λοιπόν! Είμαι σίγουρη πως με τα άρθρα εδώ θα βρεις κάποιο πουλάκι που να σε ενδιαφέρει αν και πιστεύω πως οποιοδήποτε και να επιλέξεις δεν πρόκειται να σε απογοητεύσει! Ό,τι χρειαστείς, μας ρωτάς!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Ανδρεα στην παρεα !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλως τον Αντρικο!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλώς ήρθες Αντρέα !!!!!!! 
Αν όντως σου αρέσει και έχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθείς με αυτα τα υπέροχα πλάσματα, κάντο και δεν θα το μετανιώσεις !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Καλώς ήλθες Αντρέα.
Διάλεξε τι θές πραγματικά,και τα παιδιά θα δώσουν βοήθεια.
Απλά να διαλέξεις με ηρεμία,και όχι στα πεταχτα.
Μη ξεχνάς,είναι συντροφιά πολλών ετών...

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου Φίλε Αντρέα !!
Βρε συ το Μιχάλη το φίλο μου βρήκες για κολλητό? (Μιχάλη φίλε κάνω πλάκα!)
Άκου δε σε βοηθάει στα αρχαία .. τστστσ ::  !!
Λοιπόν θα σου πω το εξής αφού διαβάσεις καλααααα αρχαία θα κάτσεις να κοιτάξεις εδώ για να δεις παπαγάλους! 
Για αρχή θα σου έλεγα να διαβάσεις τα άρθρα εδώ και μετά να δεις βίντεο απο το YouTube με το είδος που σε γοητεύει περισσότερο! 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B5%CF%82


διάβασε σιγά σιγά !

Και αφού διαβάσεις αυτά απάντησε στο ερωτηματολογιο :
1. Ποιο είδος με γοήτευσε με τη πρώτη ματιά? 
2. Για ποιο είδος ο χρόνος μου είναι επαρκής ώστε να ασχοληθώ μαζί του?
3. Μπορώ να εξασφαλισω τα πρώτα έξοδα του ? Αγορά πτηνού-πτηνών  + κλουβί άνετο + παιχνίδια !!
Αφού απαντήσεις αυτά θα καταλήξεις σε κάποιο είδος παπαγάλου! Τότε θα μας ανακοινώσεις ποιο και θα σου πούμε για λεπτομέρειες και συμβουλές! 
Φυσικά οοοτι θες ρωτάς και κατά τη σύσκεψη με τον εαυτό σου ...
πρόσεξε όμως , ξεκαθάρισε στον εαυτό σου το εξής .... σου άρεσε και σε εντυπωσίασε ο παπαγάλος για τις δυνατότητες που μπορεί να έχει ή το πρόσωπο-χαρακτήρας Νιτζελ?
Μπορεί να θες να ασχοληθείς και με άλλο είδος πτηνών όπως τα zebra finches !
Καλή τύχη λοιπόν φίλε μου και εμείς θα είμαστε *πάντα* δίπλα σου σε ότι αποφασίσεις!  :winky:

----------


## Andrewp

ÎÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ Î¿Î»Î¿ÏÏ ÏÎ±Ï !!
ÎÎ±ÏÎ¹Îµ Î¿ ÎÎ¹ÏÎ±Î»Î·Ï Î¼Î¿Ï ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÏ Î·ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï ÎºÎ±Î»Î¿ ÏÎ±Î¹Î´Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ Î´Î¹ÎºÎ¹Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î»Îµ Î¼Î¿Ï ! Î±ÏÏÎ±Î¹Î± Î¼Îµ ÏÎµÏÎ±ÏÎµ ÏÎ·ÏÎ± 16 ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¿ ÎÎ¹ÎºÎµ 17 Î±Î»Î»Î± Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎ±Î¶ÎµÎ¹ .ÎÎ¼Î¼Î¼ ÎºÏÎ»Î¬Ï ÏÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»ÎµÏ , Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿Ï Î±ÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ´Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î¼Îµ Î²Î¿Î·Î¸Î·ÏÎµÎ¹ ?

----------


## WhiteFace

ÎÎ½ÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿ ÎºÎ»Î±ÏÎµ Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ± Î±ÏÏÎ±Î¹Î± 
ÎÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¹Î¼Î±Î¹ Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏÎµÏÎ¿Ï Î²Î¿Î·Î¸Î¿Ï ÏÏÎ¿ Î¸ÎµÎ¼Î± ÏÏÎ½ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»ÎµÏÏ Î±Î»Î»Î± ÎºÎ¿Î¹ÏÎ± Î±ÏÏÎ¿ 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...771-Parrotlets


ÎÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î¿Î¼Î¿ÏÏÎ± ÏÎ±ÏÎ±Î³Î±Î»Î±ÎºÎ¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ Î¿ÏÎ¹ ÎµÏÏ Î±ÎºÎ¿ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÎµÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¾ÏÏÎ½Î± , Î¿Î¹ ÎµÎ¹Î´Î¹ÎºÎ¿Î¹ Î¸Î± ÏÎµ Î²Î¿Î·Î¸Î·ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎµÏÎ¹ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏÎ¿ !

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ÎÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ Î¿Î»Î¿ÏÏ ÏÎ±Ï !!
> ÎÎ±ÏÎ¹Îµ Î¿ ÎÎ¹ÏÎ±Î»Î·Ï Î¼Î¿Ï ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÏ Î·ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï ÎºÎ±Î»Î¿ ÏÎ±Î¹Î´Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÎ¹ÏÎµ Î´Î¹ÎºÎ¹Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î»Îµ Î¼Î¿Ï ! Î±ÏÏÎ±Î¹Î± Î¼Îµ ÏÎµÏÎ±ÏÎµ ÏÎ·ÏÎ± 16 ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¿ ÎÎ¹ÎºÎµ 17 Î±Î»Î»Î± Î´ÎµÎ½ ÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎ±Î¶ÎµÎ¹ .ÎÎ¼Î¼Î¼ ÎºÏÎ»Î¬Ï ÏÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»ÎµÏ , Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿Ï Î±ÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ´Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± Î¼Îµ Î²Î¿Î·Î¸Î·ÏÎµÎ¹ ?


ÏÎ±ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ± Î½Î± ÎµÎ¯ÏÎ±Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î»Î¬ ÎÎ½ÏÏÎ­Î±!!!
ÎÎµÎ½ ÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎ¬Î¶ÎµÎ¹  Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ¿ 16 Î²Î±Î¸Î¼ÏÏ ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ !!
ÎÎ¬Î»Î¹ÏÏÎ± , ÏÎ¯ ÏÎµ Î­ÎºÎ±Î½Îµ Î½Î± ÎµÏÎ¹Î»Î­Î¾ÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ± ÏÎ±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»ÎµÏ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÎ¹ ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿ Î¬Î»Î»Î¿ ÎµÎ¯Î´Î¿Ï ??? :winky: 
ÏÎºÎ­ÏÏÎµÏÎ±Î¹ Î³Î¹Î± Î­Î½Î± Î® Î³Î¹Î± Î¶ÎµÏÎ³Î¬ÏÎ¹??
ÎÎ¹Î± Î´Î­Ï Î±ÏÏÎ¬ ÏÎ± Î¬ÏÎ¸ÏÎ± :
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Î»Î¿ÏÎ²Î¹ÏÎ½
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Î±Î³Î¬Î»Î¿ÏÏ


Î±Î»Î»Î¬ ÎºÏÏÎ¯ÏÏ Î±ÏÏÎ¬ ÏÎ± Î¿ÏÎ¿Î¯Î± ÏÎµ ÎºÎ¬Î½Î¿ÏÎ½ Î½Î± ÏÎºÎµÏÏÎµÎ¯Ï ÏÎ¹Î¿ ÏÏÎ±Î³Î¼Î±ÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¬ ÎµÎ¯Î´Î¿Ï Î¸Î­Ï !!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Î¬Î½Î¸ÏÏÏÎ¿
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...»Î¿Î³Î®-ÏÎ¿Ï
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Î³Î½ÏÏÎ¯Î¶Ï

ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¬ ÏÎ¿ Î¬ÏÎ¸ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±ÏÎ­Î¸ÎµÏÎµ Î¿ ÎÎ¹ÏÎ¬Î»Î·Ï !!!!

----------


## stefos

ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎµÏ!

----------


## Steliosan



----------


## serafeim

ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î¼Î±Ï Î²ÏÎ·ÎºÎµÏ ÏÏÎ·Î½ Î¸ÎµÎ¿ÏÎ±ÏÎ· ÏÎ±ÏÎµÎ¿ÏÎ»Î± Î¼Î±Ï !!!

----------


## xrisam

ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î®ÏÎ¸ÎµÏ ÎºÎ±Î»Î® Î±ÏÏÎ®.

----------


## e2014

ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎµÏ ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼,ÎºÎ±Î»Î· Î±ÏÏÎ· ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î»Î· Î´Î¹Î±Î¼Î¿Î½Î·!!!! Î¿ÏÎ¿Î¹Î± ÎµÏÎ¹Î»Î¿Î³Î· ÎºÎ¹ Î±Î½ ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹Ï Î´ÎµÎ½ Î¸Î± ÏÎµ Î±ÏÎ¿Î³Î¿Î·ÏÎµÏÏÎµÎ¹, Î´Î¹Î¿ÏÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¸Îµ ÎµÎ¹Î´Î¿Ï ÏÏÎµÏÏÏÎ·Ï ÏÏÎ½ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹Î±Ï ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¿ Î´Î¹ÎºÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î½ÎµÎ¹ Î¹Î´Î¹Î±Î¹ÏÎµÏÎ¿!! Î· ÎµÏÎ¹Î»Î¿Î³Î· Î´Î¹ÎºÎ· ÏÎ¿Ï!!!! Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹Î± ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎ´Ï Î¸Î± ÏÎ¿Ï Î»ÏÎ¸ÎµÎ¹!!

----------


## mparoyfas

ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÏÎ¿Î½!!

----------


## panos70

ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÏÏÎ¹ÏÎµÏ ÏÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎ±ÏÎ­Î± Î¼Î±Ï ÎÎ½Î´ÏÎµÎ±

----------


## G.T

καλως ηρθες φιλε.....

----------


## Andrewp

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας !!! Μετα απο μια πολυωρη κουβεντα στο σχολειο με τον μιχαλη αποφασισα και θα παρω ενα κοκατιλ θυληκο η αρσενικο δεν εχω καταληξει ακομα αλλα σιγουρα θα παρω !!!!! προς το παρον με εχει καθοδηγησει ο Μιχαλης σε κλουβια και τετοια αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι , μια 76αρα ειναι αρκετα καλη για ενα κοκατιλ ?? γιατι προς τα εκει παω λογω οικονομικων αλλα και απο θεμα μεγεθους . Θελω να κανω οτι περναει απο το χερι μου για να ειναι ευτυχισμένο το κοκατιλ μου !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και ρωτούσα τον Μιχάλη που χάθηκες βρε Αντρέα!!!
Έλα κοκατίλ εεε !! χμμ ..
Η 76αρα είναι πολύ καλή και για ζευγάρι κοκατίλ !!!
Έχω θηλυκό κοκατίλ και ομολογώ πως είναι τρομερή ... αργόστροφη σε σχέση με τα αρσενικά αλλά τσαχπίνα !!
Είναι 2,5 χρονών ημιάγρια ...
Λοιπόν θα  σου πρότεινα να δείς και να διαβάσεις για τα κοκατίλ εδώ :

*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)**Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*για διατροφή 

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Επιπλέον αφού διάλεξες κοκατίλ(γενικά παπαγάλο) διάβασε και αυτά !!!
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*
*Νυχτερινός Πανικός-Τρόμος στους παπαγάλους Κοκατίλ*όλα τα άρθρα στα παρέθεσα εδώ και όχι όταν θα παρουσιάσεις τον φίλο σου μιας και πρέπει πρώτα να διαβάσεις και μετά να αποφασίσεις !!!
Καλό διάβασμα και περιμένουμε νέα...

----------


## mixalisss

Καλώς όρισες!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντρέα , φήμες λένε πως είσαι ανάμεσα σε κοκατιλ και παρροτλετ ...
πες μας λοιπόν τι σε γοήτευσε απο κάθε είδος ξεχωριστά και τι σε έκανε να πεις παρροτλετ και όχι κοκατιλ!!
 ::  :Party0028:

----------

